# June 6th in Twin Falls ID Bass Race & db



## Boomin Audio (May 18, 2009)

Power Plant
1122 Addison Ave. E.
Twin Falls, ID 83301
Tel: 208-737-9912

World Champions and World Class Judges Test Your Boom™
208-410-2035


----------

